# worth the money?



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 16, 2014)

So in ever active search for material I stumbled across this burl slab table. They're asking a pretty penny for it bit it looks like a crap load of blanks.... they want 175 for it. Looks like possibly elm or maybe even buckeye? What donyou guys think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 16, 2014)

Could be buckeye . How thick is the top ? Hard to tell from the pic, but it looks mostly cream colored. IF it is buckeye, your best eye figure on this piece, I think would be by cutting parallel with the natural edge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

If it is highly figured it is well worth it, but if it is full of eyes . . . . you just hit the lotto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 16, 2014)

It's about 2 1/4 to 2 1\2 thick on the top. And 24" round roughly the base is 18"high and not sure on diameter


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just a question- what wat do you guys think would be the best way to remove epoxy from such a piece???


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 16, 2014)

If he uses it to cut blanks and cuts it like Tom suggest then I wouldn't bother to remove it. Unless requested and then use a band saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 16, 2014)

Or cut planks and run them through a planer?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would think that epoxy through the planer would be a NO NO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 16, 2014)

I would lean towards buckeye on this one. Elm eyes tend to crack making them look like cats eyes. The pinning on the outside is similar to the shape/size on buckeye as well. Doing some crude math it appears to have 5 or 6 bf in the top putting the price around 27-35 bucks a bf. That is a pretty good price for almost any species of burl.


----------



## bobhasen (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd say snatch it up!


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 16, 2014)

Well I'm going to go take a look at this tomorrow and will have a better idea of the species. If I do buy it I'll post some better pics. It'll get processed into blanks. Measurements confirmed at 28" diameter 2 1\2" thick and the base is 16" high


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 17, 2014)

Well went and got that "table" its definitely buckeye and the epoxy pour on the top was poorly done. Its going to take a little work to get it apart and blocked up. But its gonna get sliced and diced next week... will be posting up some for sale/trade with my WB buddies!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 18, 2014)

The maker of that table is probably crying. Better luck next time! If it were a really nice table, I doubt it would go to the chopping block. Nice find! Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

